# Best Universal Wax



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys, looking at waxing my own board as a tune shop hot wax won't be available near me. What's the best universal wax? Also, someone had once said that using two waxes one all temp, one low temp at the same time was good? Any advice will suffice.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

hertel is my personal favorite. either the reg or the flouro. both work well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I second Hertel super hot sauce. Cheap and it has never let me down

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

meh, to me, wax is wax. I'm currently using burton wax because I needed it in a pinch and the only store near me is the burton flagship store (got ripped off but meh). just get w/e cheap all temp wax and you'll be good. if your area runs really cold, get some flouro wax and do a second layer over the base layer.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Dominator Zoom. End of thread. :wink:

( To each his own, but I swear by it as a go to Universal )


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Just started using swix after trying all the usual, fantastic glide on the flats and lasted pretty well.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I use the temp appropriate SWIX and then augment with a variety of fluoro powder overlays. When it warms up during the day I clean my base and wax again so that I have the correct wax on. I usually wax two or three times a day.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Fielding said:


> I use the temp appropriate SWIX and then augment with a variety of fluoro powder overlays. When it warms up during the day I clean my base and wax again so that I have the correct wax on. I usually wax two or three times a day.


Got to drop it in for a stone grind over the lunch break for best performance. Go through a few boards a season, but it's worth it for that glide on the flats.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Fielding said:


> I use the temp appropriate SWIX and then augment with a variety of fluoro powder overlays. When it warms up during the day I clean my base and wax again so that I have the correct wax on. I usually wax two or three times a day.


You gonna wax it or you gonna ride it?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Racewax.com all-temperature hydrocarbon wax. But I also use their all temperature FluoroMax as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Seriously, kids: you gotta be careful with those fluoro overlays. A few years ago in my workshop I mistook some spilled fluoro for leftover party supplies and succeeded in waxing my nostrils to the point that I didn't get any boogers at all for about three months.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oldman said:


> Dominator Zoom. End of thread. :wink:
> 
> ( To each his own, but I swear by it as a go to Universal )


Dominator makes great wax, arguably the best race wax out there. Burton wax actually is dominator wax. The owner is a super nice guy, we met him at the burton open a while back and my son would help them out as a "wax tech" any time they were in town for events.... we got lbs of his waxes for free... 

We actually use Ass wax for our daily wax, if he was getting seriously back into SBX then we would probably go back woth dominator... we have used ass wax because the owner is a great guy/snowboarder And it is a decent wax as swix and hertel are....


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I use the Hertel RC wax as my everyday do everything wax. 

Ive talked to the guys over at Tognar who carries an assortment of waxes. His opinion is that you cant beat the Hertel RC wax for the money. He recommended the RC wax over Dominator and many others, and so far I havent been disappointed.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Fielding said:


> I use the temp appropriate SWIX and then augment with a variety of fluoro powder overlays. When it warms up during the day I clean my base and wax again so that I have the correct wax on. I usually wax two or three times a day.


The foook? Who the hell has time to wax 3 times a day? Are you competing in speed races every day or something? Sounds awful, I don't even stop to move my bindings back on a Pow day normally. Just get out there and ride guys, waxing 3 times a day is probably actually slowing you down, unless you somehow are a scrape master and can really get all that extra wax off your deck.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Fielding said:


> I use the temp appropriate SWIX and then augment with a variety of fluoro powder overlays. When it warms up during the day I clean my base and wax again so that I have the correct wax on. I usually wax two or three times a day.





Fielding said:


> Seriously, kids: you gotta be careful with those fluoro overlays. A few years ago in my workshop I mistook some spilled fluoro for leftover party supplies and succeeded in waxing my nostrils to the point that I didn't get any boogers at all for about three months.


me thinks F waxxed his bean


----------



## joshcowin (Apr 13, 2016)

i have used data wax and one ball mfm all temp and found them both decent but i will try out hertal


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

On a more serious note, in my experience both Burton and Hertel are good, with perhaps a slight advantage to Hertel. Not mindblowing, but good.


----------

